# caved in chest...suggestions?



## boxingorilla (Aug 23, 2010)

My chest has great definition on the outside and have been getting bigger, but nothing on the upper middle.  I am starting to get self conscious about it because my upper/middle chest have this caved in look and my outer pecs are getting huge-this means when I wear a tight t-shirt my pecs look more like small tits then a man's chest...I know its freakin hilarious....also my left pec is slightly bigger then my right....

My chest routine (I tend to avoid bp due to a wrist injury that healed wrong).  I work chest 1-2 times a week

Flat db press
Inclined db press
cable flies (setting high)
cable flies (setting low)
dips
pushups (on my fists, wide stance) 


I know alot of you are going to ask more about my routine and diet and work out, I am wondering if anyone else has had similar trouble, and what they did to fix it.


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 23, 2010)

seems to me you are over working your chest, personally i would pick 3 of those workouts, and instead of a flat db press i would go with a bb bench press. you can load more weight and its even motion. i like to keep db for incline, dont ask me why it just feels better to me. and then i would just do one set of flies but i do them with db's laying flat. also i would just do this once per week, give them time to repair.

how many sets and reps are you doing?


----------



## Who Dat (Aug 23, 2010)

yes it is hilarious and u need to post a pic.. no but really first, there is no need to do chest twice a week.second, throw out flat bench all together. third, dont wear tight t-shirts. if you must do flat, put the emphasis on incline presses. this should be the standard no matter the shape and stucture of your chest. try this.....
incline barbell press     4 sets    6-12 reps
incline dumbell press    4 sets    6-8 reps
incline dumbell flys      4 sets    10 reps
incline cable flys         3 sets    10 reps
dips                          3 sets    failure

           or

smith machin incline press 4 sets   6-12 reps
incline dumbell press         4 sets   6-8 
hammer strength press     4 sets   8-12 
incline cable flys              4 sets   10
cable crossovers              4 sets   10


----------



## MDR (Aug 23, 2010)

Who Dat said:


> yes it is hilarious and u need to post a pic.. no but really first, there is no need to do chest twice a week.second, throw out flat bench all together. third, dont wear tight t-shirts. if you must do flat, put the emphasis on incline presses. this should be the standard no matter the shape and stucture of your chest. try this.....
> incline barbell press     4 sets    6-12 reps
> incline dumbell press    4 sets    6-8 reps
> incline dumbell flys      4 sets    10 reps
> ...


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 23, 2010)

Who Dat said:


> yes it is hilarious and u need to post a pic.. no but really first, there is no need to do chest twice a week.second, throw out flat bench all together. third, dont wear tight t-shirts. if you must do flat, put the emphasis on incline presses. this should be the standard no matter the shape and stucture of your chest. try this.....
> incline barbell press     4 sets    6-12 reps
> incline dumbell press    4 sets    6-8 reps
> incline dumbell flys      4 sets    10 reps
> ...



this still seems like way too much chest work, personally i would stick to 3 exercises a week targeting the chest.


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 23, 2010)

I think I will change my routine to..

focus more on incline bench
more heavy weight-less workout variations
cut back to once a week


----------



## cshea2 (Aug 23, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> this still seems like way too much chest work, personally i would stick to 3 exercises a week targeting the chest.



Yah, I agree with you. I don't understand why anyone would recommend cutting out flat bench. Switching the order and prioritizing incline has worked well for me in the past, so you could try that. You really don't need to go crazy with the crossovers and flies. You see a lot of bodybuilders doing crossovers on camera because it looks cool to see their massives chests stretch, but I don't think crossovers and flys are a big part of their training. Not that you should train like the pros lol, but just trying to make a point.


----------



## MDR (Aug 23, 2010)

cshea2 said:


> Yah, I agree with you. I don't understand why anyone would recommend cutting out flat bench. Switching the order and prioritizing incline has worked well for me in the past, so you could try that. You really don't need to go crazy with the crossovers and flies. You see a lot of bodybuilders doing crossovers on camera because it looks cool to see their massives chests stretch, but I don't think crossovers and flys are a big part of their training. Not that you should train like the pros lol, but just trying to make a point.



I agree.  Flat bench is an important part of my chest routine.  I like flyes, but as a nice stretching movement to finish off my chest workout.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 23, 2010)

As mentioned already you are over training your chest on a single given day. Try to limit your sets to around 12 total. It's absolutley important to work in BB flat bench into your routine. Even if you have to go light until your wrist heals. I would also concentrate on grip strength exercises to help with your existing condition.


----------



## Who Dat (Aug 23, 2010)

cshea2 said:


> Yah, I agree with you. I don't understand why anyone would recommend cutting out flat bench. Switching the order and prioritizing incline has worked well for me in the past, so you could try that. You really don't need to go crazy with the crossovers and flies. You see a lot of bodybuilders doing crossovers on camera because it looks cool to see their massives chests stretch, but I don't think crossovers and flys are a big part of their training. Not that you should train like the pros lol, but just trying to make a point.




every serious bodybuilder works to build a symmetric body head to toe.some go months w/o training arms. this is normal and this is fact. same with forearms. personally i always start with 3 sets of 5 on flat as heavy as i can and then do 8 sets of incline split in to two settings. of course i change it up every few months. decline is a total waste of time, i never touch it.flys are important and 6-8 sets isnt too much. i like to blast my chest once week and im sore for 3 days and i fuckin love it. yes skip the flat for a while, maybe do a couple of warmup sets then attack the upper pecs with a vengance.evryone is different, trust me you will know when you had enough and  if your muscles fail say at the 3rd set of flys call it quits. and i promise when you work flat back into your routine you will be lifting much heavier than you are now


----------



## Who Dat (Aug 23, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> this still seems like way too much chest work, personally i would stick to 3 exercises a week targeting the chest.




3 exercises aint gonna cut it. unless of course youre working 15 sets minimum in there. trust me your chest surely can take that kind of beating, its the ONLY way to grow. same with shoulders and legs....MAKE THAT SHIT COUNT. i go easy a few months out the year around the holidays and keep it at around 12 sets or so. then i get my diet back in order and its on like ping pong


----------



## Marat (Aug 23, 2010)

boxingorilla, what is your height, weight,  and what is your (estimated) body fat percentage? What's your 5RM for a bench press?

The most likely scenario is that you simply need more time for your chest to develop and you just need to get bigger to achieve the appearance you're looking for.


----------



## cshea2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Who Dat said:


> 3 exercises aint gonna cut it. unless of course youre working 15 sets minimum in there. trust me your chest surely can take that kind of beating, its the ONLY way to grow. same with shoulders and legs....MAKE THAT SHIT COUNT. i go easy a few months out the year around the holidays and keep it at around 12 sets or so. then i get my diet back in order and its on like ping pong



Ok so you do at least 15 sets of chest. How many sets do you do for rows? Are you on gear? If you are than it makes sense, but if your natural than thats overkill. I think the OP is natural too, so i'm giving him advice better suited for him.


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 25, 2010)

m11 said:


> boxingorilla, what is your height, weight,  and what is your (estimated) body fat percentage? What's your 5RM for a bench press?
> 
> The most likely scenario is that you simply need more time for your chest to develop and you just need to get bigger to achieve the appearance you're looking for.




I think your right about just giving it time.  my max is 200, so my 5 rep max is prob around 180ish.  I am 5'9" 150lbs around 12-13%bf

To everyone else, I worked chest yesterday.  Still did the cable flies because for some reason I can feel it work the muscle better, put my focus on incline bench and flat, the major change is I went up to heavy weights and did less reps...I actually feel a little sore today and I feel good about the work out and your suggestions.  Then I killed my triceps, I love tricep workouts!

I have heard that chest and biceps are the two most over trained muscle, I have also heard that over training isn't real.  Regardless, I think we can all agree that muscle recovery is important, so instead of doing chest twice a week, I am cutting it back to once a week.

For now, I think I will be doing inclined bench, inclined db press, flat bench, and cable flies- heavey weight 5-6 reps, 2-3 sets instead of 4, once a week.  I'll see what kind of results I get.  

Th


----------



## Marat (Aug 25, 2010)

boxingorilla said:


> I think your right about just giving it time.



As you continue to get stronger, you'll ultimately get bigger with the proper diet.

In terms of training, I just recommend 5/3/1 by Jim Wendler.


----------



## specialchest921 (Dec 4, 2010)

im only 15... but my right pec is smaller than the left. i run track, and my friends notice it a lot. what can i do to make it less noticable.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 4, 2010)

Try this:

4 sets of bench press.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 4, 2010)

But seriously, you are 150lbs.  I think you need to work on a good foundation.  Everything else will come with that.  Stick to the BIG compound movements; i.e squat, deadlift, military press, bench press, power cleans...

And remember, everyone is built differently.  Maybe your chest is just that way.  I would say work the compound movements and EAT.  If you want to get bigger you need to eat.


----------



## specialchest921 (Dec 5, 2010)

is it possible for my chest to be less noticable?


----------



## KelJu (Dec 5, 2010)

Who Dat said:


> yes it is hilarious and u need to post a pic.. no but really first, there is no need to do chest twice a week.second, throw out flat bench all together. third, dont wear tight t-shirts. if you must do flat, put the emphasis on incline presses. this should be the standard no matter the shape and stucture of your chest. try this.....
> incline barbell press     4 sets    6-12 reps
> incline dumbell press    4 sets    6-8 reps
> incline dumbell flys      4 sets    10 reps
> ...



WTF?

Ignore all of this. That is the worst advice I have ever seen.


----------

